# Blindsee Trail



## abbakuss (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Biker,
man hat in Tirol ordentlich investiert .... in neue Verbotsschilder. So schauts aus beim Beginn des Blindsee Trails bei der Grubig Alm.
Leider scherten sich heute etliche Biker einen Dreck um das Verbot. So tragen sie kräftig dazu bei das teils schlechte Image der Mountainbiker zu stärken.
Happy Trails,
abbakuss


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2014)

Der Fehler liegt im System.


steiggeist schrieb:


> ...
> Das Grundproblem läßt sich nur so lösen: freies Wegerecht für Biker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## resoling (22. Juni 2014)

Ich frag mich, warum dort alle Bergbahnen Bikes transportieren!? Es gibt doch nur eine MTB Strecke!


----------



## _schwede (22. Juni 2014)

Zum Glück bin ich den trail noch im Mai runter, da stand noch kein Schild. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam der trail sogar in einem werbevideo der Region vor.


----------



## geronet (22. Juni 2014)

resoling schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum dort alle Bergbahnen Bikes transportieren!? Es gibt doch nur eine MTB Strecke!


Damit du die Forststraße wieder runterballern kannst, nachdem du dein Geld in einer der teuren Ski-Almen gelassen hast.


----------



## resoling (22. Juni 2014)

Ja den Fehler hab ich mal gemacht. Bin mit Freerider ganz hoch und hab mich dann gefragt was ich hier soll. Hab dann beim runterfahren mal kurz die Straße verlassen, da kam gleich einer mit dem Auto angefahren und hat gesagt ich soll auf dem Weg bleiben. Mittlerweile fahr ich aber lieber selber hoch.

Ist echt Schade um den Blindsee Trail! Vll sollte man mal den Biketransport bis zur Grubigalm einstellen und nicht gleich den Trail sperren!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Juni 2014)

Ende Oktober letzten Jahres sind wir den Trail noch gefahren - selber hochgetreten, wohlgemerkt, ist ja nicht so schwer. Jede Menge Biker (viele mit Fullface) kamen mit der Bahn hoch, wo sie runter sind  . Auf dem Blindseetrail trafen wir keinen einzigen Wanderer, nur ein paar Biker (ohne Fullface), die alle sehr diszipliniert fuhren.
Es war ein letztes schönes WE. Ich habe an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben, das ich mich als Touren-MTBler und Lahmschnecke nicht auf Forststrassen und künstliche Trails verdrängen lassen möchte. Wenn ich merke, ich bin in einer Region nicht willkommen, nur weil ich wie jeder Wanderer die Natur und nette (für mich eh einfachere) Trails mag, Bergbahnen meide, Natur, Mensch und Tier respektiere, man mein Geld möchte aber mich der Maßen einschränkt, dass ich mich nicht mehr frei bewegen kann - dann wars das mit der letzten Region in Tirol, die ich noch angesteuert habe. Da trage ich mein Geld lieber in die Schweiz.
Ansonsten ist es in Österreich und speziell Tirol genau so wie Geronet schreibt. Und die Idee von Resoling ist gar nicht verkehrt.

Schade um die Region, die doch sehr von den MTBler lebt. Ich versteh´s nicht, vielleicht kann mir mal jemand die Tiroler Denke erklären.


----------



## _schwede (22. Juni 2014)

Bei der Bahn geht auch eine angelegte Freeride strecke runter, dafür ist der Transport.


----------



## Burkhard (22. Juni 2014)

Meines Wissens nach stehen die Schilder am Grubigstein/Blindsee und eventuell Marienbergjoch/Barbarasteig/Alpsteig bei unseren überkorrekten Nachbarn nur aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen -> 

Tirol-Trail-Arena :
"Am Anfang des Singletrails nach der Station Grubigalm steht ein Bikeverbotsschild. Dieses ist gemäss Auskunft der lokalen Touristiker lediglich für einen Ausschluss von eventuellen Haftpflichtforderungen von Seiten der Mountainbiker aufgestellt worden. Das Verbot wird nicht durchgesetzt, Mountainbiker sind auf dem Trail akzeptiert."

Aber vielleicht habt Ihr zuverlässige aktuelle Infos!?

Nur nicht verunsichern lassen  

Ride on free.
Burkhard


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Juni 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Bei der Bahn geht auch eine angelegte Freeride strecke runter, dafür ist der Transport.


Danke für die Info, war mir nicht bewußt!


----------



## Stumpimario (23. Juni 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Bei der Bahn geht auch eine angelegte Freeride strecke runter, dafür ist der Transport.


Diese Strecke will aber nicht jeder der mit dem Radel hochstrampelt(Ich) oder per Bahn sich Shutteln lässt fahren?!.
Wir waren heute als acht Mann starke Truppe oben auf der Alm und sind dann anschließend den Trail gefahren, allerdings auch erst nach Rücksprache des Wirtes der Alm und ca. 7 anderen Gästen/Einheimischen die allesamt meinten das dieses Schild nicht die geringste Tragkraft hat ausser der Selbsabsicherung des Kanton/Landes wie auch immer!?.

ps: Geiler Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (23. Juni 2014)

Blindseetrail war/ist OFFIZIELL seit je her gesperrt (vorwiegend aus den vielzitierten Haftungsgründen). Wenn man sich ordentlich benimmt sagt da niemand was (nur am/zum Blindsee selbst sollte man nicht in der Wanderersaison fahren), sämtliche local guides fahren das Ding auch mit ihren Kunden....


----------



## geronet (25. Juni 2014)

Selbst wenn man sich "ordentlich" benimmt meckern einen Wanderer an und lassen dich nicht vorbei, ist mir letztes Jahr passiert obwohl da noch keine Schilder standen. Ganz toll so ein Schild.. vor allem das untere. Eigentlich sollte man ein selbstgemachtes "aufklärendes" Schild drüberhängen.


----------



## decay (25. Juni 2014)

Ja, die Schilder sorgen sicher erst für die richtige Stimmung, nicht dass irgendwo noch Harmonie oder Ruhe und Frieden zw. Wanderern und Bikern aufkäme. Besser kann man eigentlich nicht hetzen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Juni 2014)

geronet schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man sich "ordentlich" benimmt meckern einen Wanderer an und lassen dich nicht vorbei, ist mir letztes Jahr passiert obwohl da noch keine Schilder standen. Ganz toll so ein Schild.. vor allem das untere. Eigentlich sollte man ein selbstgemachtes "aufklärendes" Schild drüberhängen.



Sofern mir auf diesem Trail wirklich mal Wanderer begegnen, dann halte ich grundsätzlich ganz an, steige ab und mache den Weg frei. So lasse ich die Wanderer vorbei und nicht umgekehrt. Diese Taktik hat bei mir eigentlich immer funktioniert und es entwickelt sich auch das eine oder andere nette Gepräch.

Auch wenn ich die "Bikepark" Strecke Forest-Thunder mit Fullface fahre, so nehme ich für die Abfahrt zum Blindsee immer einen normalen Helm.
Das hilft schon ungemein nicht als rollender Kampfroboter wahrgenommen zu werden


----------



## geronet (25. Juni 2014)

Wie willst du Wanderer vorbeilassen, wenn die auch bergab gehen? Absteigen und vorbeischieben ?!?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Juni 2014)

Auch dann steige ich ab und schiebe vorbei und bin somit auch "Wanderer". Eben nur mit mehr Reisegepäck und etwas schneller unterwegs .

Schwerer wirds mit zu Fuß schneller sein als der Andere bei Trailrunnern. Aber mit denen hatte ich noch nie Probleme, da die die MTBler eher als Gleichgesinnte ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (25. Juni 2014)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Sofern mir auf diesem Trail wirklich mal Wanderer begegnen, dann halte ich grundsätzlich ganz an, steige ab und mache den Weg frei. So lasse ich die Wanderer vorbei und nicht umgekehrt. Diese Taktik hat bei mir eigentlich immer funktioniert und es entwickelt sich auch das eine oder andere nette Gepräch.
> 
> Auch wenn ich die "Bikepark" Strecke Forest-Thunder mit Fullface fahre, so nehme ich für die Abfahrt zum Blindsee immer einen normalen Helm.
> Das hilft schon ungemein nicht als rollender Kampfroboter wahrgenommen zu werden



--> Dito, genauso mach Ichs auch und hatte so gut wie noch nie ein Problem. Es gibt mehrere gute Trails dort in der Gegend an welchen das Schild steht. Langsam fahren, Anhalten und freundlich Grüßen wenn Wanderer unterwegs sind und bekommst meistens das gleiche erwidert... Wenn ich mich austoben will - Schlägletrail! Den darf kein Wanderer betreten...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Juni 2014)

Schlägletrail = Forrest-Thunder?

Da sind mir auch schon öfters Wanderer begegnet. Der Wanderweg läuft dummerweise an manchen Stellen parallel zur Bikestrecke. Da verirren sich wohl manche Wanderer...


----------



## EpicONE (25. Juni 2014)

Waren am Sonntag auch am Grubigstein und wollten besagten Trail runter. Haben uns dann davon abschrecken lassen, dass uns gesagt wurde unten würde die Polizei stehen und kräftig abkassieren.

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Gibt es eine offizielle "Stellungnahme"? Laut StVO in Deutschland bedeutet dieses Schild Durchfahrt für Fahrräder verboten Ist ja auch nicht nur ein haftungstechnische Absicherung der Behörden falls dann was passiert.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Juni 2014)

In der aktuellen RIDE wird der Blindseetrail auf mehreren Seiten beworben .
Ich habe die gleiche Befürchtung wie decay: Dass dieses Schild die Stimmung anheizt. Ich habe seltenst Probleme mit Wanderern (bin ja auch eine freundliche Schnecke  ) , aber wenn sie "goschen", dann, wenn vorher am Weg ein solches Schild steht. "Do isch Radfahre verboode!" (Wahlweise auch in jedem anderen Dialekt)
Andere Frage: Was macht eigentlich eine Krankenversicherung, wenn man auf besagtem Weg stürzt und sich verletzt?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Juni 2014)

Das hat nichts mit der Krankenversicherung zu tun, sonst dürfte die ja auch die Zahlung verweigern, wenn du dir betrunken weh tust. Bei der privaten KV gibt es allerdings einen Passus, die meisten Versicherungen verzichten aber darauf.


----------



## Trailhunter81 (3. August 2014)

Bin den Trail am Freitag den 18.07.14 vormittags bei sehr gutem Wetter gefahren, das Schild am Trail-Einstieg war da schon nicht mehr vorhanden. Habe auch erst danach erfahren das da mal eins war. Mir sind nur 2 Wanderer im oberen Teil entgegen gekommen und die waren sehr freundlich (hatte übrigens noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern..). Weiß jemand ob das Schild inzwischen wieder steht oder ob es offiziel entfernt wurde? Möchte den Trail ja noch ein paar mal fahren 

Hier noch ein Video von mir:


----------



## Xroom (3. August 2014)

Da Schild wurde offiziell entfernt. Der Trail ist nun Teil des Bike Trail Tirol Projekts, welches u.a. auch die Grundbesitzer von deren Haftpflicht entbindet.

Die Info habe ich vom lokalen Bike Guide.


----------



## Carsten (4. August 2014)

Geht doch. Wir Biker müssen uns nur kräftig beschweren.... beim Tourismus, den Bahnbetreibern, bei Hotels, Pensionen. Deutlich machen, dass wir unseren Urlaub künftig nur noch dort verbringen, wo wir willkommen sind. Im Sommer UND im Winter!


----------



## geronet (6. August 2014)

Schild ist nichtmehr vorhanden, kann ich bestätigen.
Aber was anderes: Wenn man von der Hochtörlehütte Richtung Ehrwald düst und über den Campingplatz und weiter den Plattensteig fährt, steht am Anfang vom Campingplatz eine dicke Aluminiumlatte *auf Kopfhöhe! *Bin grade andersrum (bergauf) gefahren und habs grade noch gesehn, die tut bestimmt weh


----------



## dede (7. August 2014)

geronet schrieb:


> Schild ist nichtmehr vorhanden, kann ich bestätigen.
> Aber was anderes: Wenn man von der Hochtörlehütte Richtung Ehrwald düst und über den Campingplatz und weiter den Plattensteig fährt, steht am Anfang vom Campingplatz eine dicke Aluminiumlatte *auf Kopfhöhe! *Bin grade andersrum (bergauf) gefahren und habs grade noch gesehn, die tut bestimmt weh


 
Die bieten doch dort nen Bike-Limbo-Tanzkurs an um die Herausforderung elegant zu meistern, hast den nicht vorher absolviert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geronet (7. August 2014)

Ein einfacher um-die-Ecke-Zaun hätts auch getan. Bis es mal einen runterhaut mit gebrochener Nase/Wangenknochen, selbst mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit geht das.

Am Blindsee-Trail wurden übrigens viele Wasserrinnen mit Rundholzbalken dahinter eingebaut. Wenn man die nicht hangseitig umfährt, fängt sich das Vorderrad und man fliegt :-/


----------



## Torx01 (11. August 2014)

geronet schrieb:


> Ein einfacher um-die-Ecke-Zaun hätts auch getan. Bis es mal einen runterhaut mit gebrochener Nase/Wangenknochen, selbst mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit geht das.
> 
> Am Blindsee-Trail wurden übrigens viele Wasserrinnen mit Rundholzbalken dahinter eingebaut. Wenn man die nicht hangseitig umfährt, fängt sich das Vorderrad und man fliegt :-/



Die Rundhölzer sind bis zur ersten Bachquerung. teilweise schön hoch und kaum zu Umfahren. zur Sicherung sind teilweise nette Rundeisen verbaut - die deutlich über dem Holz stehen. Nette Geschichte für einen öffentlichen Trail aus dem Werbeumfang.


----------



## decay (11. August 2014)

Torx01 schrieb:


> Die Rundhölzer sind bis zur ersten Bachquerung. teilweise schön hoch und kaum zu Umfahren. zur Sicherung sind teilweise nette Rundeisen verbaut - die deutlich über dem Holz stehen. Nette Geschichte für einen öffentlichen Trail aus dem Werbeumfang.



Öffentlicher Trail != Denkbefreiung...


----------



## Xroom (11. August 2014)

Torx01 schrieb:


> Die Rundhölzer sind bis zur ersten Bachquerung. teilweise schön hoch und kaum zu Umfahren. zur Sicherung sind teilweise nette Rundeisen verbaut - die deutlich über dem Holz stehen. Nette Geschichte für einen öffentlichen Trail aus dem Werbeumfang.



Das ist schon allerhand. Ich hab gehört es soll am Gardasee sogar Trails mit Felsen und fiesem Geröll geben. Arglose Biketouristen werden durch bunte Werbebanner in kleine Busse gelockt, dann auf diesen Trails ausgesetzt und sich selbst überlassen. Gar nicht schön so was.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. September 2014)

Finde der Trail hat kaum Flow. Also zumindest bei Nässe kam im oberen Teil kaum Freude auf weil man ständig in diesen Schotterrinnen rumbremst. Einzig unten am See waren ein paar nette Passagen wo man es laufen lassen konnte aber dafür lohnt sich die Anfahrt nicht. 

Der Jägersteig am Plansee hat mir da schon besser gefallen. Leider kann man da aber nicht mit Bahn hoch.

Bin etwas vom Wallist verwöhnt. Gibt es denn im Vorarlberg oder der Nähe gute, lange Flowtrails die mit Bahn zu erreichen sind? Mit flow meine ich jetzt nicht einfach sondern so dass man sie flüssig fahren kann ohne Bremsorgie oder Spitzkereninferno...


----------



## _schwede (5. September 2014)

Weder bremsorgie noch spitzkehreninferno  kann ich für den blindsee bestätigen ... Aber klar, wenn es nass ist, wird das ganze schon etwas rutschiger .


----------



## Xroom (5. September 2014)

Ist nach dem ganzen Regen dieses Jahr auch ziemlich ausgewaschen. War im Frühjahr noch anders. Aber so ist das in der Natur☺


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. September 2014)

ja ich mein halt einen Trail der variantenreicher ist, wo man auch mal airtime hat.


----------



## fatz (6. September 2014)

ich glaub du verwechselst da was mit einem bikepark. wie willst du bitte auf einem trail, auf
dem nicht nur biker unterwegs sind "airtime" haben, ohne mal hin und wieder einen wanderer
umzunieten???? ein mindestmass an ruecksicht muss da sein und wenn du mal bremsen und
spitzkehren fahren gelernt hast, macht das sogar spass. und ein bissl workout vor dem runterfahren
schadet auch ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (6. September 2014)

@fatz Kann ich voll unterschreiben. Nur weil man da mit dem Lift hoch kommt und es nicht verboten ist dort zu biken, heisst das nicht, dass man dort oben vor der Abfahrt sein Hirn abgeben kann. Wenn's mehr von den Airtime Typen gibt, dann ist der Trail schneller verboten als wir schauen können und die jahrelange Aufbauarbeit des lokalen Bike Tourismus damit zunichte gemacht.


----------



## fatz (6. September 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> Wenn's mehr von den Airtime Typen gibt, dann ist der Trail schneller verboten als wir schauen können


einer zum falschen zeitpunkt reicht.


----------



## Xroom (6. September 2014)

Korrekt


----------



## Hofbiker (6. September 2014)

@Tabletop84  die Tourismusverantwortlichen der diversen Region kämpfen in mühevoller Kleinstarbeit mit den Grundbesitzer,  Agrargenossenschaften usw. für die Freigabe diverser Wege und Forststraßen damit wir unbeschwert dem Freizvergnügen nach gehen können.

Dann brauchen wir uns nicht wundern wenn solche Aussagen wie deine:


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ja ich mein halt einen Trail der variantenreicher ist, wo man auch mal airtime hat.


 uns das Leben schwer machen und die Wege wieder mit Verbotschilder bestückt werden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. September 2014)

Naja das ist jetzt aber etwas weit hergeholt. Ich meine nur trails wie zb den Brazilian im Wallis oder Tieche und die Plaine  Morte Abfahrt. Das sind halt ganz andere Dimensionen. Den jagersteig fand ich zb ganz gut aber da ist man nach stundenlangem hochgestrampel dann in sub 10min wieder unten.


----------



## Carsten (6. September 2014)

Man kann halt die alpinen Trails der Nordalpen nicht mit den jahrtausende alten Kulturwegen im Wallis, Aosta, Tessin und Susa vergleichen. Wer flow und airtime sucht, ist im Bikepark besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (6. September 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> Man kann halt die alpinen Trails der Nordalpen nicht mit den jahrtausende alten Kulturwegen im Wallis, Aosta, Tessin und Susa vergleichen. Wer flow und airtime sucht, ist im Bikepark besser aufgehoben.


Das fasst es doch ganz gut zusammen, letztlich hat man am grubigstein ja auch die Wahl zwischen naturtrail und freeride.


----------



## geronet (6. September 2014)

Wenn du "airtime" haben willst, fährst du nach dem Lift ganz einfach rechts runter und folgst den Schildern "Freeride".


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. September 2014)

Ich kann schon zwischen Bikepark und Tour unterscheiden. Letztere mache ich ja u.a. auch wegen dem Naturerlebnis. Das kommt im Bikepark oft zu kurz und da ist alles auch viel hektischer. 

Wäre ja echt schade wenn es hier vor der Haustür nix gibt. Aber ich werd mal noch weiter suchen...


----------



## _schwede (6. September 2014)

Dann mal viel Glück bei deiner Suche


----------



## hasp (8. September 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Finde der Trail hat kaum Flow. Also zumindest bei Nässe kam im oberen Teil kaum Freude auf weil man ständig in diesen Schotterrinnen rumbremst. Einzig unten am See waren ein paar nette Passagen wo man es laufen
> lassen konnte aber dafür lohnt sich die Anfahrt nicht.


 
Der Blindsee-Trail ist je nachdem mit "S1 bis S3 mit ausgesetzten Stellen" bis glatt S3 (was sicher übertrieben ist) beschrieben je nachdem wo man sich einliest. Ein Blick in die Karte zeigt die Steilheit. Ein paar Videos im Netz und Bilder auf einschlägigen Seiten ansehen und man weiss worauf man sich einlässt. Was hast Du erwartet?

Ich sags nur ungern, aber die meisten Trails bei uns in der Ecke sind alte Steige, die meist auf dem brösligen Kalkgestein (dass bei uns nunmal vorherscht) verlaufen. Die Waldgrenze ist auch nicht sooo wahnisinnig hoch, Waldboden also auch rar - wenn vorhanden nur dünn. Damit ist das was bei uns an Wegen gibt schon gut beschrieben = felsig, blockig, schottrig und zumeist ziemlich steil. Das ist aber nicht nur bei uns so, google doch mal "Melonenschotter" und Du wirst feststellen dass es am Gardasee (einem der Top-Bikereviere ?) genauso aussieht (wenn sie denn nicht die Hinterlassenschaften der Kriege hätten).

Bei uns kommen noch ein paar nette Zutaten wie Wanderer, Liftbetreiber, der Forst, Bauern, Jäger, bikende und nicht bikende "Stoderer" und viele mehr dazu. Alle haben irgendwelche Ansprüche an die Berge, was dazu führt dass "Laufen lassen" und "Airtime" auf einem Naturtrail bei uns ist a) möglich und b) doch unmöglich ist - je nachdem was "Airtime" und "laufen lassen" meint.



			
				Tabletop84 schrieb:
			
		

> Den jagersteig fand ich zb ganz gut aber da ist man nach stundenlangem hochgestrampel dann in sub 10min wieder unten.


 
Ich weiss jetzt nicht welche Variante Du gefahren bist, damit "stundenlang" und "sub 10min" zusammenpasst. Aber beim lesen drängt sich mir auf dass die Jungs von den bayrischen Staatsforsten Dich meinen könnten wenn Sie mal wieder einen Wanderweg für Mounatinbiker mit Hinweis auf "Art (1) BayNatSchG" sperren.

Quintessenz: Wir sollten ALLE (das schließt mich ausdrücklich mit ein) versuchen ein bisschen auf die Bedürfnisse und Ängste der Andern einzugehen, dann ist das biken in den Bergen auch kein Problem. Gerade der Grubigstein mit Bahn, künstlichem Trail und Blindsee verbindet PERFEKT Naturerlebnis mit "laufen lassen" und "airtime". Auch wenn der angelegte Trail wenige Sprünge und wenige Brettelbauten bietet. Einfach eine 2 oder 4 Stunden Karte ziehen, den "Forrest Thunder" ein paar Mal runter, mit der letzten Bahn ganz hoch, in der Grubighütte einkehren, runter an den Blindsee, zurück nach Leermoos ein Eis reingezogen und sich über den perfekten Tag freuen.

Im Karwendel, Werdenfelser Land und Co gibt es einiges, aber die Kombi und Qualität wie Du Sie scheinbar aus dem Wallis gewohnt bist gibt es bei uns (meines Wissens) nicht. Hier gehören Treten, Tragen und Blockige Trails (meist gewürzt mit Wanderern) mal mehr, mal weniger zusammen. Anderes kenne ich nur aus dem Vinschgau, aus Finale und bedingt aus den Dolomiten und vom Gardasee ...

In Tirol gibt es gerade eine Initiative (zu der auch der Blindsee gehört) Trails zu legalisieren (dort ist ja eigentlich sogar auf Forststrassen das Radfahren verboten). Mal sehen, vielleicht ergeben sich ja ein paar Möglichkeiten mehr ....


----------



## ghostmuc (28. September 2014)

Habe vor den Blindseetrail kommendes Wochenende mal zu fahren, sofern das Wetter paßt. Weiß jemand wie es aktuell aussieht ?

Kann evtl mitfahrgelegenheit ab München Ost anbieten falls wer mit will


----------



## Promaster02 (30. September 2014)

Ich fahre den Trail regelmäßig und habe hier sehr selten Wanderer angetroffen. Ich finde es super, das die Region Ehrwald das geschnallt hat. Wir Biker bringen doch recht viel Geld in die Region (Übernachtung, Essen, etc...).
Der Blindseetrail ist immer noch einer meiner Highlights in der Region. Schön, das die Schilder endlich weg sind. DANKE Ehrwald
Hier ein paar Impressions und Beschreibung vom Trail!


----------



## robi1995 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
würde nächstes Jahr gerne dorthin mit meiner Familie in den Urlaub fahren, was mich irritiert ist, dass auf vielen Flyern oder Artikeln in Bikemagazinen von über 100 Touren die Rede ist (http://www.zugspitzarena.com/en/inf...aktiv-in-der-tiroler-zugspitz-arena_pt_227991), ich allerdings auf der Homepage nur arme 16 Tourenvorschläge (http://www.zugspitzarena.com/de/tourdetail?tour=2808494) finden kann. Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich warum das so ist, haben die hier in den letzten Jahren abgespeckt oder habe ich mich einfach nur dumm angestellt bei der Suche?
Außerdem würden mich natürlich von euch getestete Touren sehr interessieren, scheinen ja viele schonmal dagewesen sein  Wir fahren sehr gerne hoch auf Schotterstraßen und runter auf Trails, sind alle fahrtechnisch einigermaßen gut drauf. Wir waren die letzten Jahre in Ischgl und haben dort ein paar schöne Bike and Hike Touren gemacht, wo wir dann auch mal ne Stunde getragen haben für ne coole Abfahrt gibts sowas hier auch?


----------



## Xroom (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi Robi,

aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist es nciht üblich, dass sämtliche Touren eines Gebiets auf der Tourismus HP veröffentlicht und gepflegt sind. Das sind nur Beispiele. Es sit auch nicht so, dass die Touren dort idiotensicher ausgeschildert sind. Insbsondere nicht die interessanten;-)
Du kannst nun folgendes tun:

Hier gibt es ein paar Threads zum Zugspitzgebiet in denen coole Touren beschrieben sind. Suche danach.
Die GPS Portale bieten ein reiches Angebot an Touren nebst Beschreibung.
Das lokale "Bikeguiding Zugspitzarena" bietet jeden Tag Touren, die in etwa dem entsprechen, was du oben beschrieben hast. Vorteil hier: Keine Vorbereitung notwendig und aktuellste Infos zur Beschaffenheit der Trails.
Wenn du noch postest wie viele Höhenmeter/Tag ihr so macht und was unter "technisch einigermassen gut drauf" zu verstehen ist, können wir dir hier vielleicht noch weitere Tipps geben.

Xroom


----------



## robi1995 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hey Xroom, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Also wir schaffen höchstens 1750Hm. Technisch sind wir von Ischgl steile, verblockte Abfahrten gewohnt, es hapert bei der Spitzkehrentechnik, die beherrschen (noch) nicht alle.

Die Threads habe ich mir bereits angeschaut, hab auch einige nette Touren gefunden, möchte nur möglichst die volle Auswahl haben 
Hast du mir mal nen Link zu den GPS Portalen, welche auch eine Tourenbeschreibung enthalten, besitze leider kein GPS Gerät, fahre nur per Karte... (Hat jemand von euch ne Empfehlung für ne Bikekarte der Region? Habe nur die Kompasskarte die einen ziemlich großen Ausschnitt zeigt, hätte gerne eine mit Tourenvorschlägen. Taugt der Moserguide für die Region was?
Bikeguiding ist auch ´ne Option aber bei 14 Tagen schlägt das dann schon ziemlich auf die Kasse bei 5 Personen 

Grüße, Robert

(P.S.: Was sind denn euere Geheimtipps für die Region)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexSnow (8. Dezember 2014)

robi1995 schrieb:


> Hast du mir mal nen Link zu den GPS Portalen, welche auch eine Tourenbeschreibung enthalten, besitze leider kein GPS Gerät, fahre nur per Karte... (Hat jemand von euch ne Empfehlung für ne Bikekarte der Region? Habe nur die Kompasskarte die einen ziemlich großen Ausschnitt zeigt, hätte gerne eine mit Tourenvorschlägen. Taugt der Moserguide für die Region was?



Hat denn einer von euch ein Smartphone dabei? Ich habe die Karten immer da drauf. Mit zB Oruxmaps kann man sich damit super auf dem Trail zurechtfinden. Einfach per Google einen Track suchen und reinladen...

Als Karte am Handy ist die Openandromap ganz gut. Mit Papierkarten kenne ich mich nicht aus, ist mir zu umständlich. Ich drucke nur manchmal für den Notfall meine digitale Karte auch noch aus.

Den Blindseetrail solltet ihr auf jeden Fall machen, wenn jeder schwindelfrei ist. Die Gegend da ist super zum anschauen und zum fahren


----------



## Xroom (8. Dezember 2014)

robi1995 schrieb:


> Also wir schaffen höchstens 1750Hm.


Damit lässt sich arbeiten



robi1995 schrieb:


> .... möchte nur möglichst die volle Auswahl haben


Die hast du nach langjähriiger Erfahrung in dem Gebiet



robi1995 schrieb:


> (Hat jemand von euch ne Empfehlung für ne Bikekarte der Region? Habe nur die Kompasskarte die einen ziemlich großen Ausschnitt zeigt, hätte gerne eine mit Tourenvorschlägen. Taugt der Moserguide für die Region was?


 
In der Kompasskarte sind alle offiziellen Bike Routen verzeichnet (grün). Trails enthält die aber keine.
Ich habe mir zum Spass mal die SuperTrailMap zu dem Gebiet gekauft. Dort sind die viele Trails verzeichnet und die Schwieriogkeitsangaben passen. Schwarz entspricht bei denen ungefähr S3 auf der Singletrailskala. Der Moser bietet einen guten Überblick
zu möglichen Touren. Ist halt nicht mehr sehr aktuell und schwer zu bekommen.



robi1995 schrieb:


> Bikeguiding ist auch ´ne Option aber bei 14 Tagen schlägt das dann schon ziemlich auf die Kasse bei 5 Personen


 
Mein Tipp hierzu: Bucht 5 Touren, da liegt der Preis pro Tour im annehmbaren Bereich. Wenn ihr in einem Bike Holiday Hotel untergebracht seid wird's nochmal günstiger. Durch die Touren bekommt ihr einen Überblick zur Region und jede Menge Tipps von den Guides für weitere Touren, die dann auch euren Wünschen entsprechen.


----------



## robi1995 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja den Blindseetrail hatten wir auch schon im Auge, mein Vater ist zwar nicht ganz schwindelfrei, aber das bekommen wir schon hin. 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Handy, hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass das funktioniert. Werde das gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Xroom (8. Dezember 2014)

Ach so, meine Lieblingstouren:

Tegestal
Grubigstein - Blindseetrail
Haiminger Alm- Haiming
Hochtörlen - Eibsee - Enningalm
Ehrwalder Alm - Rotmoosalm - Koppersteig


----------



## robi1995 (8. Dezember 2014)

Cool dann werde ich mir mal noch die SuperTrailMap holen, das hört sich gut an, so ´ne Karte ist mir immer etwas sympathischer!
Und danke für die Tourenvorschläge, da lässt sich doch was mit anfangen 

Vielen Dank euch nochmal für den Aufwand und die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> Ach so, meine Lieblingstouren:
> Hochtörlen - Eibsee - Enningalm


In einer Tour wär das aber mehr als sportlich!


----------



## geronet (8. Dezember 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> In einer Tour wär das aber mehr als sportlich!


geht alles, und sogar noch mehr: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sjquiajqqmlhhvvq


----------



## Xroom (8. Dezember 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> In einer Tour wär das aber mehr als sportlich!


 
Sportlich schon, aber wir sind doch Sportler;-)
1893hm, 60km, Fahrzeit 3:43
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/590394126

Ich mag die Tour besonders bei regnerischem und unsicherem Wetter, da die Trails auch nass gut zu fahren sind und es mehrere Möglichkeiten zum Abbruch/Ausstieg gibt.


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt ein aktuelles Buch von Gunter Durner. Wenn du es alpin magst trag hoch bis zum Schneefernerhaus und fahr zur Reintalangerhütte   ab. Hoch über Gatterl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (9. Dezember 2014)

Auch sehr zum empfehlen ;-)


----------



## Xroom (9. Dezember 2014)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Auch sehr zum empfehlen ;-)



Sehe ich leider nicht so.
Allein der Blick ins Inhaltsverzeichnis offenbart, dass eigentlich, abgesehen von den altbekannten Umrundungen, keine Touren mit >1700hm gibt. Schon gar keine Trailtouren in diesem Segment.
Der gute alte Moser bietet mit all seinen Varianten bei einer Tour durchaus 4-5 verschiedene interessante Touren, auch mit schönen Trailvarianten. Der Blindsee Trail ist hier mit 5 von 6 Punkte der schwerste? Der ist S1 mit ei paar wenigen S2 Stellen...
In diesen Führer muss man eher 2-3 Touren zusammennehmen um auf eine richtige Tagestour zu kommen. Und wenn man noch ein paar interessante Trails einbauen möchte bleibt wiederum nur der Blick auf die Karte.
Unterm Strich bleiben dann 5-6 wirklich gute Touren. Wenn man bedenkt dass auch diese nur mit Rechercheaufwand machbar sind ist der Preis zu teuer. Zumal genau diese Touren schon mehrfach bei gpstour.info etc. gratis und besser beschrieben verfügbar sind.

Leider zieht sich dieses Konzept durch die gesamte Reihe. Bei der Dolomiten Ausgabe wird der Stoneman Trail auf 4-5 Touren aufgestückelt und lässt dabei noch den flowigsten Trail nach Casamazzagno aus. Auch die Münchner Isartrails bringen es im Bike Guide auf vier(!) Touren.
Bei den Voralpen und Tegernsee Bänden sind die Wege zum Teil auch einfach schlecht recherchiert, manchmal fragt man sich in welchem Jahrzehnt der Auto die Region zuletzt besucht hat. Die Routen führen dann plötzlich über komplett verwilderte oder verfallene Wege. Da ist selbst der Moser noch aktueller...


----------



## Harry. (29. Juni 2015)

Wir sind den Blindseetrail gestern gefahren.
Da dieser von der Sonne beschienen ist, war das Gewitter von Samstag kein Problem mehr. Er war überwiegend trocken.
Ich bin ihn - bis auf den ausgesetzten Wasserfall - komplett gefahren. Die oberere Hälfte kann man schon als "flowig" bezeichnen.
Dann kommen meiner Meinung nach nicht nur "einige" S2 Stellen sondern viele bzw. längere S2 Abschnitte. Ab und zu mal Absteigen ist sicher keine Schande!

Wir hatten 3 Tagestouren mit den Guides von http://www.bikeguiding.at/ hinter uns. Das kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Guides kennen Trails welche nirgends verzeichnet sind. Teilweise haben die diese selber angelegt und können auch vor gefährliche Schlüsselstellen warnen.
Ohne Guide hatten wir sogar Probleme den Einstieg zum Blindseetrail zu finden. Auf der Papierkarte ist er als Wanderweg 601 eingezeichnet und so sind auch die Wegweiser. Ein Schild Richtung Blindsee sucht man vergeblich! (50m oberhalb der Grubigalm geht es links in den Wald bzw. wenn man von der Bergstation kommt rechts in den Wald. Hier teilt sich der Weg und man muss den rechten 601er nehmen und noch ein paar harte Anstiege - ca. 50hm fahren bzw. schieben)

Hier in Lermoos und Ehrwald merkt man, dass Biker willkommen sind. Die Absprachen mit den Wegbesitzern (Haftungsfreistellung bzw. Kostenteilung im Regressfall) sind scheinbar getroffen.
Also lasst Euch den Blindseetrail nicht entgehen! Grüßt die Wanderer (sind in der Unterzahl) und fahrt defensiv. Schön langsam ist nicht verkehrt. Der Stellenweise hohe Schotter macht die Abfahrt "spannend" genug!

Dagegen ist Garmisch eine "Biker nicht erwünscht " - Zone. Jeder Wanderer ist scheinbar zum Hilfspolizisten vereidigt worden. Da kannst Du noch so freundlich "guten Morgen" wünschen und Schritttempo fahren.
Es gab sogar Gäste die haben in Garmisch ausgecheckt und sind nach Lermoos weil der Hotelwirt in Garmisch ständig über die "Biker" abgelästert hat.


----------



## doni2404 (3. Juli 2015)

Um nochmal, auch wenn es schon länger her ist, das Thema zu den verbotsschildern an einigen Trails in der zugspitzregion aufzugreifen.
Ich hab mit zwei hüttenwirten darüber gesprochen die mir beide sagten: die Schilder dienen lediglich als Haftungsausschluss, weil einige Wege über den Grund der zu den almen gehört führen. bei Unfällen auf diesen Wegeb würde der Pächter oder Grundeigentümer mit haftbar gemacht werden. Um der Haftung zu entgehen ist der einfachste Weg besagte Schilder aufzustellen!(In Tirol jedenfalls)
 Beide Wirte sagten mir auch dass mittlerweile mehr Biker als Wanderer zu ihren almen kommen und sie sich diese bestimmt nicht vergraulen wollen!
Ich hab in der zugspitzregion wie auch im Lechtal oder tannheimertal auch noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und hab mich immer als willkommener Gast gefühlt!
Natürlich gehe ich von einem respektvollen Umgang mit anderen wegnutzern aus!
Aber wie Harry. Vor mir schon geschrieben hat gilt das willkommensein als biker nur für den österreichischen Teil der zugspitzregion!


----------



## McNulty (4. Juli 2015)

Harry. schrieb:


> Dagegen ist Garmisch eine "Biker nicht erwünscht " - Zone.



.


----------



## wesone (4. Juli 2015)

Harry. schrieb:


> Dann kommen meiner Meinung nach nicht nur "einige" S2 Stellen sondern viele bzw. längere S2 Abschnitte.


bloß weil der Untergrund a bissle rutschiger ist und es links mal ein paar Meter runter geht, macht das den Trail fahrtechnisch nicht schwieriger. Der Trail ist schon zu 98% Prozent S1, denn wirklich fahrtechnisch anspruchvolle Stellen gibt es eigentlich kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (4. Juli 2015)

Man sollte halt seine Bremse beherrschen und nicht in die Rinnen fahren


----------



## _schwede (16. Juli 2015)

_schwede schrieb:


> Man sollte halt seine Bremse beherrschen und nicht in die Rinnen fahren


Sind heute mal wieder gefahren, der weg ist inzwischen schon richtig fertig... Das letzte mal waren wir im Mai 14 dort und der trail war richtig spaßig. Jetzt ist er doch sehr geröllig geworden und wie ich finde hat er dadurch viel flow verloren .


----------



## vorwaerts (17. August 2015)

_schwede schrieb:


> Sind heute mal wieder gefahren, der weg ist inzwischen schon richtig fertig... Das letzte mal waren wir im Mai 14 dort und der trail war richtig spaßig. Jetzt ist er doch sehr geröllig geworden und wie ich finde hat er dadurch viel flow verloren .



Bin den Trail vor zwei Wochen gefahren und kann das bestätigen. Flow war da m. E. nicht mehr (aber anhalten muss meiner Meinung nach auch sein, bei der Aussicht  ). Mehr Flow für mich (dafür quasi keine Aussicht) gab es dann auf der anderen Seite in Biberwier den Barbarasteig 'runter.
Im Allgemeinen immer noch ein schönes Gebiet zum Radeln


----------



## Trialar (16. Juni 2016)

Hi, wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand. Ist das noch eine offizielle Strecke der Rad Arena, ohne Verbotsschilder?


----------



## frechehex (20. Juni 2016)

Trialar schrieb:


> Hi, wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand. Ist das noch eine offizielle Strecke der Rad Arena, ohne Verbotsschilder?



Is das hilfreich ... Fotos


----------



## hasp (20. Juni 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Is das hilfreich ... Fotos


Aus eigener Erfajrung:

Blos weil es in einer Supertrailmap ist, heisst das noch nciht das es erlaubt ist oder nicht.


----------



## isartrails (20. Juni 2016)

Seit diesem Sommer offiziell nach Tiroler MTB-Modell 2.0 genehmigt.


----------



## frechehex (20. Juni 2016)

hasp schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfajrung:
> 
> Blos weil es in einer Supertrailmap ist, heisst das noch nciht das es erlaubt ist oder nicht.



Hat nix mit Supertrail zu tun. Die Frage war ob der Trail offen ist und das steht da drin


----------



## alexSnow (20. Juni 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Seit diesem Sommer offiziell nach Tiroler MTB-Modell 2.0 genehmigt.


Wo steht das denn? Ich finde auf der Seite https://www.tirol.gv.at/sport/radfahren/mountainbike/tiroler-mountainbikemodell-20/ und auf der verlinkten Suche und Karte dort nichts.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One dual sim mit Tapatalk


----------



## frechehex (20. Juni 2016)

Hab das aus ner Bikezeitung vom Sporthaus Schuster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasp (21. Juni 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Supertrail zu tun. Die Frage war ob der Trail offen ist und das steht da drin


 
Also gut, blos weils in einer Zeitung steht .... aber egal.

Mein Stand ist ziemlich genau ein Jahr alt. Damals war das Verbostschild fürn Blindsee weg, dafür war der Trail der direkt nach Biberwier geht (und der auch auf der Supertrailmap mit rot eingezeichnet ist) offiziell mit Schild gesperrt.


----------



## isartrails (21. Juni 2016)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn? Ich finde auf der Seite und auf der verlinkten Suche und Karte dort nichts.


Du darfst es trotzdem glauben. ;-)
Der Tourismusverein (www.zugspitzarena.com) ließ im April bereits einen entsprechenden Pressetext verschicken, demzufolge mehrere neue Singletrails nun das offizielle Genehmigungsverfahren durchlaufen hätten.

Ich darf mal zitieren:
"_...__*Fünf neue Singletrails*_
_Blindseetrail, Grubigalmtrail, Skigasse, Barbarasteig und Rauhe-Gasse heißen die prominenten Neuzugänge der diesjährigen Bike-Saison in der Tiroler Zugspitz Arena. Drei davon sind am Grubigstein in Lermoos, zwei auf dem Marienberg in Biberwier._
_Die besonderen Highlights darunter sind der beliebte Blindseetrail in Lermoos am Grubigstein und der Barbarasteig am Marienberg in Biberwier, die damit offiziell für Mountainbiker freigegeben sind._

_*Sechs neue MTB-Touren, eine neue Freeride-Strecke*_
_Das umfangreiche Wegenetz der Tiroler Zugspitz Arena wird diesen Sommer um sechs weitere Strecken auf dem Grubigstein in Lermoos erweitert. Die neuen Routen lassen sich ideal miteinander verbinden. _
_Richtig downhill geht es auf dem neuen „Forest 2“ in Lermoos. Die Freeridestrecke startet an der Grubigalm und mündet nach 3,2 Kilometern und knapp 400 Höhenmetern mittelschwerer Abfahrt in den „Forest Thunder“ bzw. „Forest 1“._"

Tatsächlich ist auf dem Tourenportal bislang davon nichts zu sehen.
Und ja, die Singletrailmap ist in der Tat keine verlässliche Quelle für genehmigte Trails.


----------



## madone (21. Juni 2016)

Bin dieses Jahr auch schon 2x gefahren ... das Verbotsschild das letztes Jahr noch an der Zufahrt stand ist weg. Ich mag den Trail sehr ... beim zweiten mal sogar ganz durchgefahren, auch am Wasserfall


----------



## geronet (21. Juni 2016)

Wo sollen denn Grubigalmtrail, Skigasse und Rauhe-Gasse sein?


----------



## frechehex (21. Juni 2016)

hasp schrieb:


> Also gut, blos weils in einer Zeitung steht .... aber egal.
> 
> Wenn Du mit meiner Antwort so nen großes Problem hast, dann ignorier sie halt ....


----------



## isartrails (22. Juni 2016)

geronet schrieb:


> Wo sollen denn Grubigalmtrail, Skigasse und Rauhe-Gasse sein?


Weiß nicht, war noch nicht dort.
Eine Medienpräsentation im Juni ist kurzfristig wegen schlechten Wetters ausgefallen.
Aber frag doch einfach per Telefon beim Tourismusverein nach, die sollten das besser wissen, als das Internet... ;-)

Mir liegt ein Pressetext vor, den ich mal versuchen kann, hochzuladen. Eventuell hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## isartrails (22. Juni 2016)

Immerhin: "Forrest Thunder" haben sie schon ins Tourenportal eingepflegt. http://www.zugspitzarena.com/de/tourdetail?tour=1522345
Der Rest wird dann wohl sicher irgendwann auch noch kommen...


----------



## Placib87 (4. September 2016)

Hallo,
bin zum ersten mal in Lermoos und der Blindsee Freeride/Trail/Dowhnhill  (irgendwie lese ich alle mögliche Bezeichnungen ) steht auch aufm Plan.
Ich hab nun alle mögliche Einschätzungen von super leicht bis sehr anspruchsvoll gelesen.

Die Frage ist, ob ich wirklich meinen FullFace Helm mitnehmen soll. Da ich hochkurbeln will, stört der natürlich.
Gibt es da steile Spitzkehren, die ein gezieltes Hinterrad versetzen notwendig macht?
Wenn es nur steile Abfahrten auf Geröll sind, habe ich da wenig Bedenken. Dann muss ich nur noch die Reifen wechseln.

Habt ihr mir auch einen Tipp, welche Variante Uphill die "entspanntere" ist?

Edit: Ich möchte die Strecke 601 (nicht die 601A) fahren.


----------



## geronet (4. September 2016)

Hinterrad versetzen ist nicht nötig, hat sich eh schon eine Spur eingebrannt dank der Gondelei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (4. September 2016)

Also der Blindsee Trail ist S1 max S2. Keine Spitzkehren,  nix Erstes. Allerdings solltest Du mit lockerem Schotter in den Kurven klarkommen und wissen, wie man Trails fährt,  ohne das Hinterrad zu blockieren.  
Panzer und Fullface sind meiner Meinung nach auf dem Trail etwas übertrieben.  Keine Sprünge,  gaps etc vorhanden. 
Als persönlicher Schutz ist das natürlich immer Geschmackssache.  Knieschützer empfehle ich in den Bergen grundsätzlich. 
Ich spreche ausdrücklich nicht für die anderen Strecken am Grubigstein,  die kenne ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## _schwede (4. September 2016)

Es sollte einem bewusst sein, dass der Weg auch von Wanderern genutzt wird, daher das Tempo eher mäßig halten


----------



## Placib87 (4. September 2016)

Mach ich immer, vor allem wenn ich den trail nicht kenne.


----------



## --HANK-- (5. September 2016)

Blindseetrail ist halb so wild - würde den auch so in die S1 - S2 Gegend einsortieren...
Wenn du allerdings die Freeride (Forrest One) fahren willst, macht ein Fullface + rundumschoner schon Sinn. Unbedingt auch den Forrest Two testen - neuer Trail - schön flowig ;-)


----------



## Placib87 (6. September 2016)

Könnt ihr mir bitte bei der Planung der nächsten Tage helfen 
Folgende Gebiete möcht ich noch anschauen.
Ehrwalder Alm, Lermooser Alm, Marienbergjoch von Biberwier aus, Grubigalm.

Ich hab vor max an 2 Tagen die Gondel zu benutzen und die restlichen Touren selber hoch zu pedalieren.
Bei der Gubigalm möcht ich die Gondel nutzen, wegen FullFace/Protektoren und dann die 2 FreerideStrecken fahren.

Bei den Uphills aus eigener Kraft, ist mir vor allem der Ausblick und die Landschaft wichtig, Trails müssen es nicht unbedingt sein.
Kann ich Marienbergjoch und die 3 Seen mittels Uphill Tour verbinden? Oder ist das besser wenn ich die Seen von der Grubigalm aus anfahre?

Morgen ist es wahrscheinlich ja überall noch sehr nass. Welche Tour wäre denn da geeigneter?

Danke


----------



## hasp (7. September 2016)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Kann ich Marienbergjoch und die 3 Seen mittels Uphill Tour verbinden? Oder ist das besser wenn ich die Seen von der Grubigalm aus anfahre?


Geht gut und sind ca. 1400hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nepumuk. (7. September 2016)

1. Ehrwalder Alm: Trails in der Nähe eher selten. Geht höchstens als lange Runde: http://freeride.today/wetterstein-mtb-runde-singletrails-fuer-flowrider/

Ansonsten würde ich weiter zum Sebensee fahren und von dort eine Wanderung unternehmen. Zum Bsipiel auf den hinteren Tajakopf mit Einkehr auf der Coburger Hütte.

2. Marienbergjoch: Mit der Gondel hoch auf den Grubigstein --> Blindseetrail --> Fernpass --> Via Claudia nach Nassereith -->  von Süden über Aschland auf das Marienberjoch und Barbarasteig wieder runter.
Alternative 1: von Biberwier über die Seen unterm Fernpass selber hochtreten.
Alternative 2: vom Fernpass hoch zur Nassereither Alm und den Knappenstig (95) runter nach Nassereith

3. Nassereither Alm und Abfahrt in Richtung Biberwier über Alpgrat


----------



## hasp (7. September 2016)

hasp schrieb:


> Geht gut und sind ca. 1400hm


Heisst das Du Marienbergjoch und Grubigstein selber pedalierst ...


----------



## Xroom (8. September 2016)

Nepumuk. schrieb:


> 1. Ehrwalder Alm: Trails in der Nähe eher selten. Geht höchstens als lange Runde: http://freeride.today/wetterstein-mtb-runde-singletrails-fuer-flowrider/



Dann eher Rotmoosalm. Von dort gibt's einen netten Trail runter ins Gaistal und dann ab Ehrwalder Alm über den Wiessteig/Koppensteig zurück nach Ehrwald. Vom Hochfelder ginge auch noch was runter.

Grubigalm-Blindseetrail-Römerweg-Sunnalm-Barbarasteig-PfarrerFinkWeg ist eine super Tagestour mit fast 100% Trailabfahrt.

Auch sehr nett ist der Trail von der Haiminger Alm direkt ins Inntal. Dann zurück über Marienbergjoch


----------



## KarinS (9. September 2016)

.


----------



## decay (9. September 2016)

Wird jetzt aber euch ein wenig zum Kreuzzug, oder?

Eventuell sind die Bikes an der Stelle einfach bissl dünnwandig...


----------



## KarinS (9. September 2016)

.


----------



## decay (9. September 2016)

Ja, erfreut ist da wohl niemand. Ob allerdings Postings auf Facebook und hier Deine Position stärken bezweifel ich auch mal. Rein strategisch gesehen wenn Du doch noch eine Kompensation willst.


----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2022)

Moin!

Ich wollte Himmelfahrt oder Pfingsten gerne den Blindseetrail fahren. Wie schaut es dieses Jahr mit der Schneelage aus? War ja insgesamt eher weniger, aber ich kann nicht einschätzen ob der Schnee traditionell irgendwo auf dem Trail liegen bleibt. 

Und klar: Wetter läßt sich nicht genau vorhersagen ;-)

Robert


----------



## ar_jay (26. April 2022)

https://www.bergfex.at/lermoos/schneebericht/ laut Bergfex aktuell 70cm am Berg Panorama-Cam bestätigt das auch in etwa.


----------



## ralleycorse (26. April 2022)

Also rein optisch vom Fernpass sah es am WE Schneefrei auf der Südseite aus. Also der Hauptteil des Trails sollte gehen.
ABER: Keine Ahnung wie die Auffahrt aussieht und die Querung zur Südseite! im Auffahrtsbereich war noch bis vor kurzem Skibetrieb und auf der Webcam liegt noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke!
zudem kenne ich die Situation im Bereich Wasserfall nicht gut genug. Wenn da noch ein verharschter Schneerest (Lawine?) liegen sollte wirds spannend...
Edit: Aktuell also noch fragwürdig. Check einfach mal die Webcams und Wetterberichte regelmässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boetchen (8. Juni 2022)

Hi! Möchte den Trail gerne am Freitag fahren. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ob Regen und Nässe die Beschaffenheit des Trails stark beeinflussen? Also ist der auch im Nassen mit Spaß fahrbar oder ist das dann eher eine sehr riskante Angelegenheit?


----------



## ralleycorse (8. Juni 2022)

Die ganzen Schotterpassagen sollten auch feucht gehen, kritisch sehe ich eher die Felspassagen?
Und es gibt schon ein paar erdig/sandige Rinnen die evtl. glitschig werden könnten.
Also ein paar Stellen könnten eine Stufe schwerer werden, ich denke aber Spaß machts trotzdem selbst wenn man ab und zu lieber schiebt...
Aber es ist ein Südhang, nur kurz Sonne und es ist eh abgetrocknet! Wetterbericht sieht dafür auch durchaus Chancen.


----------



## boetchen (8. Juni 2022)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort und Einschätzung  Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass die Prognose sich noch dahingehend bessert. Strömender Regen ist ja schon nicht mehr angesagt und ich bin auch erst gegen mittag oben.


----------



## Halorider (8. Juni 2022)

boetchen schrieb:


> Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort und Einschätzung  Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass die Prognose sich noch dahingehend bessert. Strömender Regen ist ja schon nicht mehr angesagt und ich bin auch erst gegen mittag oben.


Viel spaß


----------



## boetchen (10. Juni 2022)

Ein geiler Trail. Hat sich gelohnt 👍


----------



## Deep_Innocence (15. Juni 2022)

Was ist los am Blindsee? Ich habe gerade die Meldung von einem Bekannten bekommen, das am Blindsee die ganzen Felsen und Unebenheiten weggefräst wurden... 😲😳

Was ist denn bei denen kaputt? Hat jemand genauere Infos?


----------



## ralleycorse (15. Juni 2022)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Vor 3 Wochen wars noch so wie immer...


----------



## Deep_Innocence (16. Juni 2022)

@ralleycorse 
Es wurde wohl erst gestern gemacht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2022)

Ich hoffe es wird auch asphaltiert, damit ich da mit meinem drei tonnen us pickup rumrasen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (16. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird auch asphaltiert, damit ich da mit meinem drei tonnen us pickup rumrasen kann.



Aber nur, wenn du Jäger oder Förster bist


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2022)

Und warum waren wir vor 3 Wochen da? Ich würde eine Sanierung gut finden und in einem Jahr ist der eh wieder "spannend".


----------



## HabeDEhre (19. Juni 2022)

War gestern dort. Trail war nicht viel anders wie die letzten 3 Jahre wo ich dort war, außer das er noch ausgewaschener ist und somit noch mehr Schotter rumliegt. Ziemlich rutschig und teilweise echt Kacke zum Bremsen. Hat schon mal mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (19. Juni 2022)

@HabeDEhre
Also besteht wohl noch Hoffnung 🤗
Solange er anspruchsvoll genug bleibt, dass nicht irgendwann Kinder mit rosa Fähnchen am Gepäckträger da runter fahren. 🤔


----------



## HabeDEhre (19. Juni 2022)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> @HabeDEhre
> Also besteht wohl noch Hoffnung 🤗
> Solange er anspruchsvoll genug bleibt, dass nicht irgendwann Kinder mit rosa Fähnchen am Gepäckträger da runter fahren. 🤔


Mal schaun, solange nichts schlimmeres passiert... Die Bahn hoch nimmt ja alles mit. Wir wurden mal wieder komisch angeschaut weil wir selber hochgetreten sind und das auch noch ohne Akku. 😉

Vermute schon dass sich der ein oder andere die Abfahrt leichter vorgestellt hat und wieder umkehrt oder sogar runterschiebt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2022)

Das ist kein Flowtrail, sondern im mittleren Drittel eigentlich nur ne steile, ausgewaschene Schotterrinne. Das Panorama ist cool, aber je nach Wind hört man halt den Fernpass. Leider wohl einer der besten, legalen Trails in der Ecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Juni 2022)

Moin! Danke fürs Feedback zum Zustand des Trails.
Werde diesen bald auch besuchen und freu mich da tierisch drauf. In den YT Videos sieht man ja wie schroff und schottrig der Trail ist.
Was ist mit den anderen Trails Forest 1 und 2 sind diese gepflegt bzw lassen sich in 2022 gut und spaßig fahren?


----------



## ralleycorse (20. Juni 2022)

Sind keine geshapten Trails. Sondern Naturtrails. Somit eher etwas ruppiger als so mancher geshapter Flowtrail, aber im grossen und ganzen gut zu fahren (S2, ein paar stellen evtl. schon Richtung S3 im oberen Bereich!?) Ganz oben Abfahrt auf Forstweg und dann der Einstieg ein bissl sinnlos grobschottrig die Skipiste runter. Dann ca. 200hm oberhalb der Grubigalm wirds dann endlich ein Trail.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (20. Juni 2022)

Der Grubigtrail ( Start nach kurzer Schotterstrecke) 
und der oberere Forrest Aisle sind ganz geil. Den unteren kann man sich echt sparen. Die vielen Holzstufen sind total nervig zu fahren.

Im Grunde fahre ich meist die gleiche Runde. Grubigtrail - Blindseetrail - Barbarasteig - Funtrail - Pfarrer Fink Trail und wieder zurück nach Lermoos.

Das schafft man dann je nach Zeitmanagement so 3-5 Mal am Tag.


----------



## xrated (21. Juni 2022)

3-5x wow
Bin immer ne Weile Lift gefahren und danach die große Runde zum See. Der Barbarasteig ist ganz wo anders.
Pfarrer Fink ist mittlerweile verboten.


----------



## geronet (21. Juni 2022)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> ..Pfarrer Fink Trail und wieder zurück nach Lermoos.
> ..3-5 Mal am Tag.





xrated schrieb:


> Pfarrer Fink ist mittlerweile verboten.



Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (21. Juni 2022)

Ja 3-5 Mal war vll etwas übertrieben. 3 Mal geht gut. 4 mal könnte drin sein, wenn man im Lift Brotzeit macht.

Das der Pfarrer Fink inzwischen verboten ist, ist mir neu. Letztes Jahr bin ich den noch gefahren und hatte kein Schild gesehen.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Juni 2022)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Das der Pfarrer Fink inzwischen verboten ist, ist mir neu. Letztes Jahr bin ich den noch gefahren und hatte kein Schild gesehen.



Seit wann braucht es in Österreich Schilder, damit die Wege verboten sind?   
Ein Blick in die Karte verrät doch sofort, was erlaubt ist....kenne zwar den Pfarrer Fink nicht, aber wenn ich das mit Trailforks vergleiche, ist dieser in der Karte nicht aufgeführt und somit auch verboten.


----------



## Carsten (28. Juni 2022)

Also das Schild am Eingang zum Pfarrer Fink gilt für den Forstweg geradeaus...
Was wirklich schade wäre, wenn man den alpinen Charakter des Blindseetrails tot sanieren würde. 
Wichtig wäre dagegen oben von der Bergstation bis zum Einstig zum Blindseetrail mal was Richtiges zu bauen. Die Erosionsrinne auf der Skipiste ist einfach nur ugly!


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Juni 2022)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre dagegen oben von der Bergstation bis zum Einstig zum Blindseetrail mal was Richtiges zu bauen. Die Erosionsrinne auf der Skipiste ist einfach nur ugly!


Ohja, der Abschnitt ist wirklich übel. Nächstes mal fahr ich wohl eher den Ziehweg runter, oder tret erst garnicht bis zur Grubigalm hoch um Pause zu machen....


----------



## xrated (28. Juni 2022)

den kann man sich wirklich schenken. Wieviel hm sind das eigentlich wenn man Blind + Barbara fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (28. Juni 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> den kann man sich wirklich schenken. Wieviel hm sind das eigentlich wenn man Blind + Barbara fährt?


So 1400


----------



## Roedler (28. Juni 2022)

Carsten schrieb:


> Also das Schild am Eingang zum Pfarrer Fink gilt für den Forstweg geradeaus...
> Was wirklich schade wäre, wenn man den alpinen Charakter des Blindseetrails tot sanieren würde.
> Wichtig wäre dagegen oben von der Bergstation bis zum Einstig zum Blindseetrail mal was Richtiges zu bauen. Die Erosionsrinne auf der Skipiste ist einfach nur ugly!


Da ist auch Eines bzw. gilt so, aber für den Fink Weg ist extra ein Schild ausfgestellt und auch der Zugang über die Wiese (etwas weiter unten) ist mit einem Bike- Verbotsschild versehen. Man darf den Weg nicht fahren.  Auch der Anschluß vom Barbarasteig ab der Mittelstation/Talblick zur Talstation ist an allen Zugängen mit Bike-Verbotsschild. Bleibt so nur die Kartstecke..


----------



## scratch_a (28. Juni 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Da ist auch Eines bzw. gilt so, aber für den Fink Weg ist extra ein Schild ausfgestellt und auch der Zugang über die Weise (etwas weiter unten) ist mit einem Bike- Verbotsschild versehen. Man darf den Weg nicht fahren.  Auch der Anschluß vom Barbarasteig ab der Mittelstation/Talblick zur Talstation ist an allen Zugängen mit Bike-Verbotsschild. Bleibt so nur die Kartstecke..



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole.... 
In Österreich braucht es kein Schild, damit ein Weg verboten ist, sondern ein Schild, damit man weiß, dass er erlaubt ist. Ein Verbotsschild ist also nur dafür, dass es wirklich alle checken, die sich damit nicht befasst haben.


----------



## Roedler (28. Juni 2022)

Das wird der Grund sein das die da ein Schild aufgestellt haben, ja das ist der Grund, sicher sogar!


----------



## wesone (28. Juni 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> den kann man sich wirklich schenken. Wieviel hm sind das eigentlich wenn man Blind + Barbara fährt?


Der Barbarasteig lohnt die Auffahrt nicht.


----------



## xrated (3. Juli 2022)

So schlecht fand ich den nicht, aber keine Ahnung wieso da wieder 2 Verbotsschilder waren.
Dann gabs auch noch ein Verbotsschild in Biberwier für Fahrräder, wo soll man denn sonst lang?
Das Schild am Pfarrer gilt afaik auch für diesen Trail. Also ganze 4 Schilder hatte ich heute gesehen.


----------



## Schanzel (4. August 2022)

Wir sind heute mal von der Grubigalm runter den Trail gefahren. Muss sagen bis auf den letzten Abschnitt wars einfach nur nervig. Wir waren mit  xc Hardtails+ da. Beschreibung auf den Tiroler Marketingseiten ist sehr lustig (" für erfahrene Kinder" fahbar). Der flowige Teil mit Wurzeln, Waldboden usw war nett aber recht kurz. Aber der ganze Abschnitt oben? Spurrillen ohne Ende, furchtbarer Schotter und immer wieder richtig dicke Felsbrocken auf dem Trail. Mit "mehr" Reifen sicher besser fahrbar, aber an vielen Stellen einfach 0 Traktion und richtig bescheiden zu bremsen. Finde ohne den Schotter und die ausgewaschenen Parts wäre es echt nett fahrbar.
Die Ausweichforststraßen sind da aber genauso nervig mit dem feinen Schotter. Dafür würde ich da nicht nochmal hochstrampeln... schon etwas mager hier in der Region so im nachhinein, wenn man legal bleiben mag.

Ps: würde mich schon als mtb Anfänger outen, also nicht zu sehr auslachen


----------



## ralleycorse (4. August 2022)

Du redest jetzt aber vom Grubigalmtrail und nicht vom Blindseetrail, oder?
Ja, der Einstieg über die Skipiste ist unschön, aber so schlimm finde ich das nun nicht, da kommen später auch einige Stellen die zwar eher felsig und wurzelig sind, aber mind. die selben Anforderungen stellen.
Wer oben kapituliert, wird später auch keine Freude haben vermute ich.
Aber wieso kurz? Der Trail geht doch bis runter?
Und nun ja, mit XC Bikes ist S2 halt schon ein bissl fordernder als mit nem Trialbike oder gar Enduro...


----------



## Schanzel (4. August 2022)

Der für mich spaßige Teil war halt leider recht flott vorbei gefühlt, aber liegt vllt auch in der Natur der Sache. Möchte jetzt auch nicht ausschließen dass es einfach mangelnde Erfahrung und nicht ausreichendes Equipment ist. Finde den ganzen Schotter einfach echt unschön. Ich bin es aus dem Mittelgebirge eher kompakter oder mit Waldboden gewohnt, hier auf den oberen Abschnitten hatte ich das Gefühl nur zu rutschen und richtig laufen lassen habe ich mich dann auch nicht getraut mit den teils dicken Brocken und Rillen. Ich fahe halt eigentlich ganz gern spritzig um die Hindernisse rum, hier empfand ich das als zu heikel - vllt auch der Cross und raceking Kombi geschuldet.


Wir sind bis zur obersten Station hoch  von dort direkt den ersten Trailanstieg bis ganz runter und am Ende dann noch 200hm Forststraße in Serpentinen. Evtl haben wir unten nach was verpasst, aber der Abschnitt dann im Wald und die Kehren waren spaßig und gut fahrbar. Bei dieser ausgewaschenen Rinne gant oben sind wir auch ein gutes Stück abgestiegen...

Diese art von Schotter meine ich übrigens.Sowas an ner steilen Kurve oder halt an Abschnitten mit Spurrillen und großen Steinen find ich einfach nicht so gelungen, aber mag an mir liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (4. August 2022)

War "steig aufs Rennrad um" schon?
Alternativ Online Petition für Asphaltieren.

Sorry aber was soll denn da liegen, Rollrasen?
Oder "abziehen"...das ist Tennis


----------



## Schanzel (4. August 2022)

Dann muss ich wohl rennrad fahren, alles klar. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2022)

Tut mir leid, etwas harsch, ich weiss. Aber zu dem Thema "da sind Steinchen" aufm Trail fiel mir nochts ein

Sagt  der Taucher: oooh Fische im Wasser?


----------



## Schanzel (4. August 2022)

Du ich hab nichts gegen Steine und liebe es wenn der Trail naturbelassen ist. Da hier am Anfang des Threads darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass manche den Schotter bzw den Einstieg des Trails nicht so prall finden und ich das auch bei der Trailsuche gelesen habe, dachte ich mir ich weise nochmal darauf hin. Wenn der Schotter im Boden festgefahren ist störtmich dasja nicht, aber 2-3 cm dick Schotter auf einen an sich vorhandenen Waldboden kippen finde ich halt unnötig. Das ist ja nicht das natürliche Material dort, das schwabbt teils von den zu tode geschotterten Forstwegen auf den Trail. Ich habe auch ein paar Fahrer gesehen heute die sowohl technisch versierter wirkten und besser ausgestattet waren als ich, die teils über den Trail hinausgeschossen sind eben wegen des Schotters. Die groben Steine ab Faustgröße sind ja klasse und gehören zum Trail dazu, nur mit dem wechsel der Schotterkonsistenz alle paar Meter habe ich mir schwer getan mit meinem Fahrkönnen und den aufgezogenen Reifen selbstbewusst um die dicken Dinger zu fahren.

Den unteren Abschnitt hat man doch auch nicht extra geschottert, das ist nur oben der Fall. Vllt soll das auswaschen oder Bremswellen verhindern, aber ich finds einfach unentspannt zu fahren.


----------



## dino113 (4. August 2022)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Wir waren mit xc Hardtails+ da.





Schanzel schrieb:


> vllt auch der Cross und raceking Kombi geschuldet.


???
Was war denn bei euch XC+



Schanzel schrieb:


> es aus dem Mittelgebirge eher kompakter oder mit Waldboden gewohnt,


Du fährst ins alpine Gebirge auf knapp 1800m. Was erwartest du da?


Schanzel schrieb:


> Du ich hab nichts gegen Steine und liebe es wenn der Trail naturbelassen ist.


Der Blindseetrail ist naturbelassen soweit ich weiß. 
So ist das halt bei uns. 

Davon mal ab. Vielen Dank für deine Erfahrungen. Hilft vielleicht auch anderen, keinen größeren Fehler zu begehen. 
Aber da merkt man dann auch wie unterschiedlich die Anforderungen an Reifen sind. 

Bei den Umfahrungen mit den Forststraßen muss es sich um den Grubigalmtrail handeln. Den Blindseetrail kann man nicht auf Forststraßen umfahren. 

Bin den Blindseetrail das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren mit einem 120mm Fully gefahren. Das war ganz okay, bis auf ein paar Stellen. 

Und das


Schanzel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein paar Fahrer gesehen heute die sowohl technisch versierter wirkten und besser ausgestattet waren


Muss nichts heißen. Wenn technisch besser, wäre es denen nicht passiert. Und viele kaufen sich Fullys und Ausrüstung und haben noch nie einen richtigen Trail gesehen. Wirken erfahren, haben aber keine Ahnung und meinen wegen der Ausstattung, dass das alles easy ist.


----------



## Schanzel (4. August 2022)

Vllt auch einfach unterschätzt, klar. Blindsee sind wir nicht mehr gefahren, aber nachdem auch die oberen Abschnitte Thema waren, dachte ich es passt hier her. Habe eben mal ein video dazu angesehen, das würde ich mir eher nicht zutrauen wegen einigen Stellen, auf der anderen Seite ist da nix von Schotter zu sehen.
Also den Schotter oben würde ich definitiv nicht als naturbelassen Bezeichnen, das ist einfach feiner Schotter aus dem Werk, halt wie im Foto.

Ich habe definitv alpin wenig Erfahrung, habe auch vorher gehadert ob wir uns das zutrauen, aber bin aus den Infos diverser offizieller Quellen nicht ganz schlau geworden. Wie gesagt, auf der tiroler Land Seite hieß es "erfahrene Kinder" und "Anfänger zum üben".

xc +, nunja, etwas ältere robustere Stahlhardtails mit geos die heute wohl eher xc üblich sind. 2.2 cross und raceking und 100mm Federweg.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe müsste es ja oben Grubigalm Trail, Forest aisle und Forest Thunder sein. Auf 1700m gings los.

Der letzte Abschnitt war relativ steil mit einigen Spitzkehren, das war nett. Davor kam ein flowiger Part mit einigen kleinen Brücken, der war richtig entspannt, davor wiederum der Abschnitt durch den Wald, das ging ganz gut bis auf zwei drei Stellen aber davor und gerade der Anfang waren für uns einfach zu heikel. Da hatte ich das Gefühl durch das geschlittere auf dem Schotter keine passende line zu finden und Bremstraktion war mir zu gering um auf dem unbekannten Trail noch sinnvoll Geschwindigkeit regulieren zu können. Gleichzeitig gehts halt ohne etwas Speed auch nicht in den steileren Abschnitten. Also irgedwie ne Nummer zu groß für uns.

Es ist halt überall von mittelschweren Touren die Rede. Wir hatten auch mal an der Talstation gefragt da hieß es die Leute nehmen das zwei Stunden Ticket und fahren den Trail dann 2-3 mal in der Zeit bis ganz runter. 
Tags davor sind wir den steilen Weg rauf zur Tuftlalm, das war genauso als mittelschwer gemarkt aber brauchte eigentlich nur Willenskraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (4. August 2022)

Die "Trails" an der Grubigalmbahn sind ziemlich unprofessionell gebaut und noch schlechter gewartet.

Der tiefe Rollschotter in den Kurven ist auch für erfahrene Biker kein Vergnügen.
Das Gebiet ist allenfalls auf der Durchreise mal 2h okay...


----------



## Ji-won (5. August 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Du fährst ins alpine Gebirge auf knapp 1800m. Was erwartest du da?


Ich war mal alpin unterwegs und hatte definitiv keine Trails mit dieser Beschreibung. Aber gut, war Davos, die machen so nen Quatsch nicht.


----------



## ralleycorse (5. August 2022)

Ich glaube Ihr schätzt das ein bissl falsch ein. Die Trail da sind größtenteils Naturtrail an denen gar nichts oder wenig geshaped wurde. Mir fällt nur der Einstieg unterhalb der Grubig ein, der gebaut ist.
Schotter wurde da meineserachtens nirgends raufgebracht. Das ist der natürliche Untergrund bei alpinen Steigen.
Musst mal zum Gardasee, da liegt Schotter in den Trails!


----------



## Schanzel (5. August 2022)

Teils sah der Schotter wirklich frisch aus. das Foto ist mies, aber man kann es erahnen: mMn ist das nicht der natürliche Boden. Da wo ich stehe ist Erde + Wurzeln, fertig. Der Weg selbst hat erst groben Schotter und dann paar Meter weiter komplett uniformer Schotter. Die Stelle kann man mit Stützrädern fahren, aber derart Kram findet man halt auch an technischeren Passagen. 




Ich rede hier nicht von derartigen Passagen, wo die Steine natürlich im Boden vorkommen und da auch fest sind.





Der Schotter auf den Zufahrtswegen selbst ist in dem Gebiet generell einfach speziell meiner subjektiven Meinung nach, empfinde das beim Bergauf wandern schon nicht als besonders angenehm. Und ich fahre an sich viel lieber auf unebenen Wegen als auf Asphalt.


Und ganz davon abgesehen ob Naturtrail oder nicht, wäre es für einen angelegten Trail der irgendwie schon etwas als Flowtrail ausgelegt ist irgendwie nett wenn auf einem schmalen Abschnitt nicht plötzlich ein kindsgroßer Stein lose auf dem Weg liegt. Ist ja nicht so als würde der da von selbst hinwandern.


----------



## Schanzel (5. August 2022)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ihr schätzt das ein bissl falsch ein. Die Trail da sind größtenteils Naturtrail an denen gar nichts oder wenig geshaped wurde. Mir fällt nur der Einstieg unterhalb der Grubig ein, der gebaut ist.
> Schotter wurde da meineserachtens nirgends raufgebracht. Das ist der natürliche Untergrund bei alpinen Steigen.
> Musst mal zum Gardasee, da liegt Schotter in den Trails!


Was ist dass denn deiner Meinung nach dann oben auf dem Bild mit dem Rollschotter? Das liegt doch nicht natürlich da auf dem Weg.


----------



## xrated (5. August 2022)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Der für mich spaßige Teil war halt leider recht flott vorbei gefühlt, aber liegt vllt auch in der Natur der Sache. Möchte jetzt auch nicht ausschließen dass es einfach mangelnde Erfahrung und nicht ausreichendes Equipment ist. Finde den ganzen Schotter einfach echt unschön. Ich bin es aus dem Mittelgebirge eher kompakter oder mit Waldboden gewohnt, hier auf den oberen Abschnitten hatte ich das Gefühl nur zu rutschen und richtig laufen lassen habe ich mich dann auch nicht getraut mit den teils dicken Brocken und Rillen. Ich fahe halt eigentlich ganz gern spritzig um die Hindernisse rum, hier empfand ich das als zu heikel - vllt auch der Cross und raceking Kombi geschuldet.



Bin auch schon mit Racing Ray und Ralph runter, man muss schon deutlich Tempo wegnehmen und ist stellenweise grenzwertig aber ging wenn es trocken ist. Das letzte Stück kurz vor dem See da hatte ich dann hinten einen Durchschlag und am Ende waren lauter winzige Löcher im Reifen. Die Reifen sind halt total unterdimensioniert für sowas.


----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2022)

Ich finde die Trails in der Gegend nicht gut gebaut. Ich bin vor 2 Jahren den Mühlwald-Trail runter. Definitiv gebaut. Betonharter Brechsand mit Rollsplitt drauf. Sah für mich genau so gewollt aus. Geht gar nicht, da ist das Profil vollkommen egal. Da bin ich ganz bei Schanzel.


----------



## ralleycorse (6. August 2022)

Wie soll den der Schotter da hinkommen?
Glaubt mir, die tragen den nicht dahin...
Jedenfalls nicht großflächig. Alpine Trails die schon lange bestehen bestehen sehr oft aus viel Schotter, da die erdigen Anteile durch Benutzung gelöst und durch Regen fortgespült werden.
Gut, dass Ihr den Blindseetrail nicht gefahren seid. Der ist schottriger als der Grubig...
Und tut Euch einen Gefallen und fahrt niemals an den Gardasee  🙈


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2022)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Wie soll den der Schotter da hinkommen?
> Glaubt mir, die tragen den nicht dahin...
> Jedenfalls nicht großflächig. Alpine Trails die schon lange bestehen bestehen sehr oft aus viel Schotter, da die erdigen Anteile durch Benutzung gelöst und durch Regen fortgespült werden.
> Gut, dass Ihr den Blindseetrail nicht gefahren seid. Der ist schottriger als der Grubig...
> Und tut Euch einen Gefallen und fahrt niemals an den Gardasee  🙈


Doch, den Teil des Grubig haben die dieses Frühjahr "saniert".  Ich bin seit über 30 Jahren jedes Jahr mindestens 1x am Garda und natürlich auch schon mehrfach den Blindsee gefahren. Da gibt es Unterscheide im Schotter... Dieser hier ist schön fein und gleichmäßig wie aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Skwal (6. August 2022)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Wie soll den der Schotter da hinkommen?
> Glaubt mir, die tragen den nicht dahin...


Bist du am Grubigstein überhaupt mal gefahren?

Ausgewiesene Trails im Liftgebiet werden selbstverständlich in Stand gehalten.
Und ja, da werden Schotter, Erde, Brechsand, Steine hingebracht und verbaut.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 129888 (6. August 2022)

geronet schrieb:


> Damit du die Forststraße wieder runterballern kannst, nachdem du dein Geld in einer der teuren Ski-Almen gelassen hast.


Und doch pilgern viele hin…
Ob das Vorgehen wohl auf den Prüfstand käme wenn die zahlenden Touristen nicht mehr kämen? Egal, kann man nix machen…


----------



## Schanzel (6. August 2022)

Ah jetzt ergibt alles Sinn!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. August 2022)

Nabend!
Ist der Anschnitt zum Wasserfall runter tatsächlich so schmal wie er in Videos bei Youtube wirkt?


----------



## MyChaOS (7. August 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ist der Anschnitt zum Wasserfall runter tatsächlich so schmal wie er in Videos bei Youtube wirkt?


Da wo Schiebestelle dran steht, ne ist eigentlich relativ breit find ich, ich komm aber vom BBS und bin da auch anderes gewohnt...
Für Bikepark im Vergleich isses schon schmaler.

ABER dort auf die falsche Seite abzusteigen, sollte man definitiv tunlichst unterlassen, das kann nicht gut enden... Ist mehr Exposition, wie dass es schmal wäre, aus meiner Sicht...


----------



## Catsoft (7. August 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ist der Anschnitt zum Wasserfall runter tatsächlich so schmal wie er in Videos bei Youtube wirkt?


Ich finde den Abschnitt nicht besonders schmal, da bin ich aus dem Trentino anderes gewohnt. Aber ich habe auch vorschriftsmäßig geschoben


----------



## ralleycorse (7. August 2022)

Skwal schrieb:


> Bist du am Grubigstein überhaupt mal gefahren?
> 
> Ausgewiesene Trails im Liftgebiet werden selbstverständlich in Stand gehalten.
> Und ja, da werden Schotter, Erde, Brechsand, Steine hingebracht und verbaut.
> ...


Meine Güte, als ob ich gesagt hätte da wird gar nix gemacht. Jeder Weg wird irgendwie gepflegt...
Aber nicht immer so wie im Bikepark...
Und schon gar nicht in Lermoos... ( und ja, da fahre ich hin und wieder hin, zuletzt vor ein paar Wochen)
Z.b. auf dem Beispielfoto. Keine Spur von einem Kleinstbagger oder Miniraupentransporter - nix.
Also wurde da höchstens der eine oder andere Stein von Hand gelegt und evtl. ein bissl vorhandener Schotter verschoben.
Wer käme auf die Idee dort tonnenweise Schotter zu Fuss den ganzen Trail runter zu tragen? So blöd ist keiner...
Wozu auch? Das sind größtenteils Naturtrails und kein Bikepark. Da muss nur geschaut werden das der Weg nicht völlig verrottet.


----------



## MyChaOS (7. August 2022)

Ich mein auch am Blindsee muss man Ned zu viel machen... Mich stört nur der oberste trail der einfach die Piste gerade runter geht... Wenn er dann die Forststraße gekreuzt hat geht er die 20m davor auch aber das obere ist nur Rotz, da von oben einen sauberen trail runter wäre schön kein Luxus oder nein andren Lift laufen lassen dass wenn man mit Lift unterwegs ist nicht nach ganz oben muss, das ist nämlich echt sinnfrei der obere Trail, und zum Blindsee käme man auch gut mit dem andren Lift


----------



## IRONworkX (8. August 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ist der Anschnitt zum Wasserfall runter tatsächlich so schmal wie er in Videos bei Youtube wirkt?


Nein, aber im Wasser liegen Steine, die ungeübte Fahrer überfordern können. Das kann zum tödlichen Absturz führen. Wir haben mal ein Video da gedreht und entsprechend Zeit verbracht. Da ist mir manches Mal fast das Herz stehen geblieben, wenn im ersten Wasserfall bei einigen das Hinterrad hoch kam. Man muss kein Manuel machen, aber vorne leicht machen und einfach durch rollen klappt problemlos. Wenn man unsicher ist, sollte man auf jeden Fall schieben.


----------



## karstenr (8. August 2022)

War 2021 am Grubigstein. Gepflegt war da gar nichts. Habe einige kurze Stücke probiert und bin am  nächsten Tag in ein anderes MTB Gebiet gefahren. Man kann dort den Forstweg schön rauf und runter fahren. Alles andere wird nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (8. August 2022)

karstenr schrieb:


> War 2021 am Grubigstein. Gepflegt war da gar nichts. Habe einige kurze Stücke probiert und bin am  nächsten Tag in ein anderes MTB Gebiet gefahren. Man kann dort den Forstweg schön rauf und runter fahren. Alles andere wird nicht bearbeitet.


Man kann da auch den Blindseetrail fahren, den Grubigstein-Forest2-Forest1 Trail (ist eine zusammenhängende Abfahrt). Es wurde schon geschrieben, dass die Zufahrt zum Grubigstein und dessen erste Hälfte (wohl etwas mehr sogar) für die Katz ist. Im  weiteren Verlauf ist auch die Sektion des Forest 1 parallel zum Wanderweg für die Katz. Es wird ab und wann Sektionen überarbeitet, es bleibt aber weitgehend Naturbelassen und wird hoffentlich nie zur Murmelbahn!
Gerade hier hätte es noch viel Potential ohne recht großen Aufwand.

Der Blinseetrail, mhm ja, ist z.T. nett, die Umrundung des Sees gegen Uhrzeiger muss man mögen. Ansonsten ist die Rückfahrt auf der Waldautobahn auch nicht was man mehrmals machen möchte. Das Schild (Schiebestrecke) vor dem Wasserfall steht doch garnicht mehr? Oder?

Barbara steig ist die Zufahrt (ca.200 HM) auf dem Alpweg auch für die Katz. Dann geht es eben dem "Staig" etwa 400hm runter. Mehr ist da auch nicht.
Die Beförderung der Bikes ist sehr rustikal, Kratzer müssen einem da egal sein! Und die Leut da sind schon nicht sehr zuvorkommend (gut wenn man selber so ist, aus einer Gegend mit ähnlichen Leut kommt!).




Berwang/Almkopfbahn/Lichtetrail

Auch hier geht es erstmal ca. 250Hm auf einem Alpweg bis zur Zufahrt runter. Hier ist alles bis auf die untere Sektion naturbelassen. Personal war da immer nett, die Kabinenbahn lässt einen guten Biketransport zu.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. August 2022)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Nein, aber im Wasser liegen Steine, die ungeübte Fahrer überfordern können. Das kann zum tödlichen Absturz führen. Wir haben mal ein Video da gedreht und entsprechend Zeit verbracht. Da ist mir manches Mal fast das Herz stehen geblieben, wenn im ersten Wasserfall bei einigen das Hinterrad hoch kam. Man muss kein Manuel machen, aber vorne leicht machen und einfach durch rollen klappt problemlos. Wenn man unsicher ist, sollte man auf jeden Fall schieben.





MyChaOS schrieb:


> Da wo Schiebestelle dran steht, ne ist eigentlich relativ breit find ich, ich komm aber vom BBS und bin da auch anderes gewohnt...
> Für Bikepark im Vergleich isses schon schmaler.
> 
> ABER dort auf die falsche Seite abzusteigen, sollte man definitiv tunlichst unterlassen, das kann nicht gut enden... Ist mehr Exposition, wie dass es schmal wäre, aus meiner Sicht...





Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich finde den Abschnitt nicht besonders schmal, da bin ich aus dem Trentino anderes gewohnt. Aber ich habe auch vorschriftsmäßig geschoben


Dank euch für eure Erfahrungen. Ich glaub ich muss da angerollt kommen um festzustellen geht oder geht nicht.
Gopro Aufnahmen sind ja immer ein bissel anzuzweifeln was das Gefälle und die Wegbeschaffenheit angeht.

Trotz der Kritik hier freu ich mich in den 4 Tagen Familienurlaub die Zeit zu bekommen den Blindseetrail, Forest1 und Forest2 zu fahren.


----------



## ralleycorse (8. August 2022)

Na klar. Spass machen die schon!
Viel vergnügen!


----------



## MyChaOS (8. August 2022)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Dank euch für eure Erfahrungen. Ich glaub ich muss da angerollt kommen um festzustellen geht oder geht nicht.
> Gopro Aufnahmen sind ja immer ein bissel anzuzweifeln was das Gefälle und die Wegbeschaffenheit angeht.
> 
> Trotz der Kritik hier freu ich mich in den 4 Tagen Familienurlaub die Zeit zu bekommen den Blindseetrail, Forest1 und Forest2 zu fahren.


Landschaftlich ist Blindsee super schön, und als Zuckerl im Urlaub definitiv lohnend genug... Forrest1+2 find ich persönlich auch in Ordnung und kann man ganz gut laufen lassen.
Barbarasteig taugt mir persönlich ganz gut... Leider startet auch der nicht ganz oben am lift. Unten raus sucht man sich lieber bissl weiter seitlich nen eigentlich ganz schönen Pfad anstatt auf dem beschriebenen Karrenweg gerade ohne lenken runter zu fahren, auch wenn das nicht legal ist in AT...

Schon schade dass es nicht anders geht aber so kann man dort definitiv schon Ben schönen Tag haben.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. August 2022)

Wenn man grad aus Sölden oder Saalbach kommt kann so ein einfaches Tra


ralleycorse schrieb:


> Na klar. Spass machen die schon!
> Viel vergnügen!


Dank Dir🍻


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. September 2022)

Zurück aus einen verdammt geilen Urlaub in der Zugspitzarena...ein paar Worte zum Blindseetrail

WAR DAS DER HAMMER!!
Klar für Leute die aus MTB-spezifischen Königreichen, Republiken und lässigen Heimaten kommen und dort kurz halten ist das jetzt nicht mehr so beeindruckend.
Für mich der aber nicht all zu oft in die Berge kommt und statt Bikeparkfeeling eher auf Trailtouren steht war dieses Erlebnis perfekt.

Erst wollt ich den Grubigsteintrail auf Grund einiger Kommentare hier und YT Videos nicht fahren aber da das Liftticket mit 20€ schon ordentlich war bin ich doch bis hoch. Und mant gut das ich ihn gefahren bin.
Anders als erwartet fährt man nicht mehr eine Schotterpiste bis zum Wurzelgeballer runter, sondern der Trail schlängelt sich schön von links nach rechts was bestimmt ein wenig Steilheit rausnimmt.
So gleich zum warm werden was dann schon ganz schön ordentlich aber machte tierisch Spaß.

Der Blindseetrail war für mich tatsächlich das absolute Highlight der Region... Anfangs mit Uphill und viel flow, erwartete mich nach dem Scheitelpunkt das absolute Erlebniss Enduro. Die grandiose Aussicht machte den Trail nicht einfacher. Der Weg beim Wasserfall war doch breiter als gedacht. Konnte ich alles fahren.

Schwieriger empfand ich den Teil am Blindsee direkt. Auf den Wurzelfeldern eine Linie zu finden war schon eine Herausforderung.

Fazit: Fahrt dort hin und gebt euch dieses Erlebniss!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (8. Oktober 2022)

Wie isn grade die Lage vor Ort? Webcams sehen ganz okay aus, lohnt sich der Trip in den kommenden Tagen?

Wenn ja - montiere ich besser Intermediate- oder Nassreifen?


----------

